

I'll fix your computer, but don't have to be nice about it - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/offtherecord/archives/2008/12/is_courtesy_a_n.html

======
Allocator2008
The psychiatrist Hannibal Lecter had a particular gripe with people who were
rude. The empitomy of gentility and politeness himself, he did not tolerate
rudeness. Life has enough problems, and petty people who don't respect their
fellow human beings only add to these problems. Frankly I'm with Dr. Lecter on
this one.

